# Plans for wooden pheasant transport box ?



## JAM

I would like to build a few wooden pheasant boxes for transporting them. Does anyone have the dimensions/plans for the ones that hold appx. 7 hens with the wood top, bottom and back with wire sides and a swing-in door?

Thanks,

~Jill


----------



## kellyM87

My dad made this, its big enough for pheasants. It has a wood bottom, but we are changing it to hardware cloth.















If u like it I can give you the diminsiond and things. It also has a removable barrier but its optional.
_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## JAM

That box is VERY nice. In fact, much nicer than what I had in mind. I would really appreciate the dimensions though. This is a pic of what I'd like to make.










Thanks for the info!

~Jill


----------



## Socks

Holy crap that's a nice box! Apparently your Dad likes to do woodworking.


----------



## Shotgun Kennel

Why do you want to transport wooden pheasants in a box?


----------



## JAM

Shotgun Kennel said:


> Why do you want to transport wooden pheasants in a box?


They're for my hard mouth dog. I thought it would be nice to keep them organized in a box. 

Actually I had planned to pick up a few extra pheasants to train at a friends field. We have a dog training permit from the DNR but later found out that we can't use any native birds there. So the plan's out the window anyway. :-(


----------



## GamebirdPreserve

Jill,

I would assume you are talking ADULT FLIGHT READY PHEASANT? 

If so ...

We have bought dozens of these boxes in various sizes over the years from different bird breeders. We have not made any oursleves, though. 

Ours are all simple and NOT FANCY, either. 

*IMPORTANT:* A word of caution from pheasant breeders that breed over 200,000 pheasant a year and deliver thousands in these crates each trip:

The crates need to be 7 inches height inside - no more - no less. 
*T**he pheasant will jump and break their necks if there is any more room. *

We have various sizes from various breeders, but they are all 7 inches inside height and 15 inches wide outside for easy handling and stacking. 

They are either 24 inches or 36 inches long. You choose what suits your needs best.

Hope this helps.

Summer Blessings!


----------



## GamebirdPreserve

JAM said:


> They're for my hard mouth dog. I thought it would be nice to keep them organized in a box.
> 
> Actually I had planned to pick up a few extra pheasants to train at a friends field. We have a dog training permit from the DNR but later found out that we can't use any native birds there. So the plan's out the window anyway. :-(


 
*GREAT ANSWER!!* :lol:

OOPS! 
I see now that you no longer needed the dimensions ... 
I am a very slow typer so that probably exlplains why we crossed posts.


----------



## JAM

GamebirdPreserve said:


> *GREAT ANSWER!!* :lol:
> 
> OOPS!
> I see now that you no longer needed the dimensions ...
> I am a very slow typer so that probably exlplains why we crossed posts.


Thanks so much for the pheasant box info. I may want to make a few in the future and those were the dimensions I was looking for.

~Jill


----------



## Lloydboy

GamebirdPreserve said:


> The crates need to be 7 inches height inside - no more - no less.
> *T**he pheasant will jump and break their necks if there is any more room. *
> 
> We have various sizes from various breeders, but they are all 7 inches inside height and 15 inches wide outside for easy handling and stacking.
> 
> They are either 24 inches or 36 inches long. You choose what suits your needs best.


This size crates also work nice for chuckers, which you can use year around for dog trainng... 

They have a wood top and bottom (so you can stack them easy), with hardware cloth on the sides. Have a swing door on one end for loading the birds, and a hinged door on top to reach in and grab the birds.


----------



## GamebirdPreserve

Lloydboy said:


> This size crates also work nice for chuckers, which you can use year around for dog trainng...
> 
> They have a wood top and bottom (so you can stack them easy), with hardware cloth on the sides. Have a swing door on one end for loading the birds, and a hinged door on top to reach in and grab the birds.


 
You are exactly right! Thanks for mentioning that. 

*These are NOT just PHEASANT boxes.* For years, we have used these boxes for "ALL" of our birds for field training and/or hunting needs. Quail, Pigeon, Chukar, Hungarian Partridge, and Pheasant will all do fine with this size box.


----------



## JAM

Thank you so much for your replies. I knew I'd get the info I was looking for here!


----------

